# OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme



## Sintharas (8. September 2009)

*OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Hi!
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen ein 1156-System zusammenstellen und bin unsicher, welche Kühler sich anbieten. Noch ein wenig zu warten ist keine Option, so viel ist sicher. 
In der neuen PCGH werden ja einige gute Kühler genannt, z.B. IFX-14, Megahalems, EKL Nordwand, etc... 
Wie siehts mit der 1156-Kompatibilität aus? Gibt es für diese Kühler MontageKits, bzw wie lange dauert es, bis gute 1156-Kühler verfügbar sind?
Hab' keine Lust, bei dem OC-Potential des Lynnfields Ewigkeiten mit dem Boxed-Kühler rumzugurken. 

Grüße,
Sintharas


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. September 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9900 NT

Sehr laut aber auch sehr gute Leistung.


----------



## deAthr0w (8. September 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Der ekl nordwand ist doch ein 1156 kühler ...


----------



## McZonk (8. September 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Halt mal die Augen nach den Noctua NH-U12P SE*2 *auf. Er ist auch Lynnfield rdy und sollte von der Kühlleistung her wohl eine sehr gute Basis bieten  Afaik soll der recht zügig bei den Händlern eintreffen.


----------



## Sintharas (9. September 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Danke euch allen für die Tipps.
Ich habe mich für McZonks Vorschlag entschieden, und werde auf den Mitte September erscheinenden Noctua NH-U12P SE2 warten.
Sieht aber, zumindest auf der Noctua-Website, sehr nice aus, mal sehen, wie gut er kühlt.


----------



## McZonk (10. September 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Sicherlich ganz gut und zufriedenstellend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (11. September 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Es gibt von Noctua schon einen Kühler für 1156 lieferbar bei Alternate,aber der ist fast 20,- euro Teurer wie der für Sockel 1366!!
Bestelle dir den "normalen" Noctua und gehe auf die Webseite,dort bekommst das Mounting Kit für Sockel 1156 umsonst zugeschickt!!!
Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!


----------



## Amigo (11. September 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Ich würde auf den neuen Mega Shadow von Prolimatech warten. Sollte noch ne kleine Ecke besser als der Noctua kühlen, aber wenn du nicht warten kannst dann würd ich auch den Noctua empfehlen!


----------



## Akuma (11. September 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

ich bevorzuge Scythe "Kabuto" günstig, leise und gute kühlung.


----------



## bladiawdi (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Hallo, weiß schon jemand ab wann der "Nordwand" Kühler mit Sockel 1156, geliefert werden kann bzw. wird dieser schon mit dem Montagekit ausgeliefert? Will nämlich einen guten Kühler für mein kommendes 1156 System. Oder gibt es noch eine gute Alternative in der Preisklasse, sollte jedoch ein Towerkühler sein!!!


----------



## Bruce112 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm


schraubsett

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek I5363 Montage-Kit für 4 Heatpipes - 775/1156/1366


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Kann dir den Prolimatech Megahalems empfehlen, kostet atm knapp 46 Euro, und ein Kit für den Sockel 1156 gibt's auch.

Falls du noch eine Woche warten kanns't, dann könntest du z.b den Megahalems "Mega Shadow" bestellen, da ist dann schon das Montage Kit für den Sockel 1156 dabei.

Mfg


----------



## Warhead78 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

beim "normalen" Megahalem ist ebenfalls das kit für den 1156 dabei. Vorrausgesetzt es handelt sich um Revision 2  Was bei caseking zum beispiel der fall ist.


----------



## bladiawdi (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

moin, sonst keine alternative zum Xigmatek Achilles und Megahalems glaube nämlich das der bisschen zu wuchtig ist, hab nur ein Centurion 5 Tower...


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

ja und`? müsste doch eig. passen?


----------



## bladiawdi (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

ja hab halt befürchtungen, dass es evtl. nicht ganz passt, hab auch noch ne dämmmatte von 1cm dicke auf der seitenwand... naja mal abwarten ob ekl bald zur nordwand ein 1156 montage set mitliefiert, hab was gelesen von 2-3 wochen bis es eine lösung dazu gibt... so lange habe ich auch noch zeit!


----------



## lev666 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

da gibt's nur noch eins: AUSMESSEN 

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen auch ein 1156-System gegönnt.

Der i7-860 wird mit nem Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme (Höhe 16 cm) gekühlt. Beides sitzt in nem CM 690 Pure Black und ich hab nochn centi platz 

Einfach mal Abstand von Innenwand zu Innenwand ausmessen, davon 1,5 cm wegen MB+CPU - und in deinem Fall noch nen centi - abziehen und den wert mit den Höhenangaben aus Kühlerangeboten beim Internethändler (z.B. alternate) vergleichen ...


----------



## Warhead78 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

Ich verstehe das gerücht nicht, daß der Megahalem kein 1156 unterstützen würde. Es wird immer gesagt dieser würde zwar nicht, aber der Shadow soll es dann haben. Das ist FALSCH Prolimatech Megahalem Rev.2 gibt es jetzt schon ne Weile. Kompatibel mit 1156 und wer bereit ist das Geld auszugeben, sollte damit auch glücklich sein.


----------



## bladiawdi (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OC-freundliche Kühler für 1156-Systeme*

So ich hab jetzt mal gemessen. Also von der Innenwand bis zur Innenwand hab ich max. 18cm Platz. Davon 0,5cm MBhöhe ab. Und wenn der CPU dann nochmal 1cm wegnimmt, sollte ich sogar einen Mega Shadow mit 15,87cm reinbekommen!


----------

